
macOS Mojave Drains Battery Like Never Before - bhnmmhmd
https://discussions.apple.com/thread/8553128
======
tptacek
You're not supposed to editorialize story titles like this. Stories are
community property; the person who submits a story doesn't have a special
right to add commentary to it.

An appropriate title: "macOS Mojave battery drain".

------
teilo
I have exactly the opposite experience. Mojave is substantially easier on the
battery of my 15" 2018 MBP than High Sierra was.

One reason (probably not the only reason) is that Mojave is much better at GPU
switching, and manages to quickly and fully shut down the discrete GPU once it
is no longer being used. In HS, this did not happen. The Radeon would still be
drawing power even when, supposedly, only the integrated GPU was supposed to
be active.

I'm typing this on battery, and currently drawing between 6-14W while running
Firefox. In HS this would be between 20 and 30W.

~~~
fxmc
How do you measure power consumption on a Mac? I'm using a 15" 2015 MBP with
~4h battery life, even when the battery was new. I'd like to see how the
upgrade affects this.

~~~
klohto
I don't about precise power measuring tools, but I use CoconutBattery which
displays what my current drain charge is. I already know what the values are
when "idle", so I can compare the new values on Mojave with the ones I
remember.

------
mauriciob
After the update, macOS will start reindexing everything. It’s normal to use
more power due to this.

They should check if that behavior continues after a few days, not hours after
the update.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Or not perform mundane background tasks unless connected to shore power and
the system is idle.

------
caiob
Every support ticket on Apple's forum is breaking news now.[0]

[0]:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_lRJuQtBmc&feature=youtu.be](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J_lRJuQtBmc&feature=youtu.be)

------
innocentoldguy
Interesting... I did a clean install from USB and haven't had any battery
issues that I've noticed.

I have had a different issue that is mildly irritating. Every time I wake my
computer the brightness levels on both my laptop and external monitor are
cranked up to 100%. I have the auto-adjust setting turned off, but this issue
persists. Other than that, I've been pleased with Mojave, especially Night
Shift.

------
wareotie
Mojave is working like a charm. No more burned fingers while typing, and the
battery is lasting even longer in my MacBook Pro 13" 2017.

I was very sad with Sierra but now I can work with multiple VM and IntelliJ
without pain in my fingers.

------
tabs_masterrace
Format C: heh. No seriously the old Windows meme of "do a reinstall" has
slowly but surely been creeping into macOS. If you're running a system that's
gone through 2+ major macOS updates and have problems, you should probably
consider a clean install from USB. On a side note same thing applies to iOS.
Welcome to software in 2018.

------
becauseiam
For me at least, doing an SMC and PRAM reset appeared to resolve the issue of
the battery draining heavily during sleep.

------
xmichael999
Surely just a bug that will get fixed promptly.

~~~
JCSato
Surely.

